# 37lb amberjack on navarre pier



## salt-life

Some guy caught a nice 37lb amberjack yesterday off Navarre pier. The pic is on their Facebook page and I don't know how to post pics, but I'm sure someone will post it to this thread.


----------



## Russian

Pier fishing seems to be doing well right now, thats awesome!


----------



## aquatic argobull

THAT is amazing.


----------



## ThaFish

DANG! That sure made someone's day..


----------



## Slqfisher

They deserve a vacation after a fight like that from the pier! nice...


----------



## tee-man

well damnn..


----------



## rocklobster

Nice catch!!!!!


----------



## iJabo

It never ceases to surprise me what wanders through the Navarre Pier.


----------



## reelthrill

Ive been a regular on Navarre Pier for over 40 years and that's a new one on me! Never seen or heard of an aj that big caught off any on our piers. 
Good Job to the angler!


----------



## Chris V

That thing is loooong and lean and I bet it was mean! Awesome catch from the pier, especially with all that structure to hit on the way in


----------



## Jason

DANG!!!! That's SWEET!!!


----------



## grouper1963

No way! For real? Must be the snorkeling reefs or maybe a storm moved him in...Nicely done!


----------



## DAWGONIT

Pier Donkey.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## weedline

have seen them off caught off the panama city pier back in 95 most 25in or so but a few keepers it was 28 back then or maybe less i didnt even have access to a boat so i wouldnt have known just remember 2 keepers that is the biggest by far it looks sick the head looks like it should weigh 50+ the body looks like 25 just wondered how it fought great catch off the pier remember piers are huge reefs i have heard of yellow fin around them all sails and dolphin are common these days the only fish i have caught within a mile of the beach that never seem to get caught off the piers is a wahoo wonder when that will happen anyway nice catch


----------



## fairpoint

I fished off panama city one summer and there was a 75+ ambo hanging out....he never hit while I was there.....The 37 is the biggest I've seen landed of any gulf coast pier..........Great catch......


----------



## reelndrag

Wow that's amazing! Good catch


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I wouldn't mind hearing about how the fight went also...


----------



## fishheadspin

i was there. it was caught right up on the beach. it had a couple holes in it and was extremely sickly!! should have weighed 50 poounds


----------



## BlaineAtk

Wirelessly posted

I use to spear around the end of the pier back when it was broken. Seen lots if fish out there!!!


----------



## lowprofile

fishheadspin said:


> i was there. it was caught right up on the beach. it had a couple holes in it and was extremely sickly!! should have weighed 50 poounds


so was it snagged? looks like some good shark bait to me :thumbup: those things along with jack crevalle produce well


----------



## fairpoint

lowprofile said:


> so was it snagged? looks like some good shark bait to me :thumbup: those things along with jack crevalle produce well


So are you the Jack "off" man.....lol.... no pun intended.....if somebody catches one....they are all over Pensacola bay now........Until I can afford a 12 0/0 I'll just keep reading about ....there should be some large sharks coming in with the cooler weather I saw 2 8ft bulls at Pensacola beach westside of the pier Monday...????


----------



## lowprofile

fairpoint said:


> So are you the Jack "off" man.....lol.... no pun intended.....if somebody catches one....they are all over Pensacola bay now........Until I can afford a 12 0/0 I'll just keep reading about ....there should be some large sharks coming in with the cooler weather I saw 2 8ft bulls at Pensacola beach westside of the pier Monday...????


I'll take a couple big jacks any day. and yes, there are bulls all over pensacola right now. but I want to get a Mako before i leave.


----------



## fairpoint

There is a good push of offshore water in here right now....a mako might slip up in here now....good luck on your quest....


----------



## lowprofile

fairpoint said:


> There is a good push of offshore water in here right now....a mako might slip up in here now....good luck on your quest....



they're here. :yes:


----------



## SmokeSpoolz

*Amberjack*

Some pics of that amberjack I caught.


----------



## KingCrab

There was say 20 Amberjack At P-cola pier say 5 yrs ago. Biggest was maybe 50lbs. Couldn't catch that one though he ate a bunch of times. A lot were caught in the 20 lb range. They were hard to get cause they would go under. I got 1.


----------



## fairpoint

KingCrab said:


> There was say 20 Amberjack At P-cola pier say 5 yrs ago. Biggest was maybe 50lbs. Couldn't catch that one though he ate a bunch of times. A lot were caught in the 20 lb range. They were hard to get cause they would go under. I got 1.


 You couldn't get him, even with your power pro SCRAP????lol


----------

